# Sage Barista Pro Beeping noise



## PSP RK (Apr 15, 2020)

We have had the above machine for 3 months now and love it. Recently and randomly when texturing the milk the maching will display a little bar next to to the word "Steam." The machine will start a beeping noise and then another bar will appear above the first bar and then a third. I have no idea what this means and I have looked at the manual and it doesnt mention this.

I contacted Sage and a customer representative suggests the machine needs descaled and cleaned. We have followed the process for cleaning once a month since we have had the machine. We just descaled the machine about 2 weeks ago and we don't live in a hard water area. I am a bit dubious about this doing this again so soon and would like a second opinion on what this alert means on the machine.

Any help appreciated.


----------

